# O scale coaling tower to HO something else tower.



## Joe Fullager (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi all,

I have managed to pick myself up a built bachmann O scale coaling tower today at a train show. This is the one that bachmann also packed up as G scale with no changes. I'm planning to lower the height to something more appropriate for HO. 
(pictures here http://www.tandem-associates.com/plasticville/coaling_station.htm)

But, do I want a coaling tower ?
Not really (then why on earth would you buy one I hear you ask.. Who knows?)
, I know little about railways but from the researching I've done I believe this type of coaling tower would only be used to fuel tenders on steam locos? I'm planning to model diesel era so it would be obsolete.

My question is really this...

What could I convert this coaling tower into ? 
I've heard of old coaling towers being still used to load sand... Or perhaps I could use gravel ?

This tower is pretty large, I imagine it would hold enough substance to fill at least 5 or 6 40' hoppers... 

So surely this lovely plastic structure could be of some use to me, perhaps even a centerpiece of the non existent and unplanned layout. I feel comfortable with my modeling skills enough that I will most likely modify it for actual loading operation, either manually or electronically.

So if anybody has any ideas or information that might help me, it would be much appreciated.

Kind regards,
Joe.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Interesting post, since I was given a similar type model by my brother (N scale) for my layout, and I don't model steam. I'm interested in the replies ...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Joe,

Not much tech knowledge I can offer here. A sand/gravel tower sounds reasonable to me.

I really just wanted to chime in and welcome our new Kiwi member. A long, long way from the States. I lived in Auckland for a while, and absolutely loved the country. Gorgeous, gorgeous scenery. Nice to have you onboard!

TJ


----------



## Joe Fullager (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks very much TJ,
Kind of you to welcome me!

I have also lived in Auckland for 2 years, "out west".
I grew up in the midlands in England though, so not strictly a kiwi...almost 7 years here out of my 21 so far makes me at least part kiwi! 
See, i have the best of both worlds... I now live in a lovely part of the world but also forunately have fond memories of watching class 37s hauling coal and intercity 125's carrying local passengers through my small village as a kid!

Most people model what they saw when they grew up, maybe I'll do so one day but I'm finding a good interest of american railroads at present! 

Anyway, I'm rambling.. As per usual.

Thanks for the welcome again TJ.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Welcome to the site Joe.
If you get some more you can build something like this.

You could run one Steam Loco on your rail road, just pretend it is a tourist attraction. Add a water tower near it. :thumbsup:


CNJRR (Central Railroad of New Jersey, USA) once had a massive concrete coaling tower. In 1967 the CNJ abandoned the large Jersey city, NJ terminal, it sat abandoned and vandalized for many years after.
It had what looks like 8 bays to load the coal.












The only thing that remains of the once huge yard is the main terminal, which has been renovated and saved.

The yard is where Liberty State Park is located now, where the Statue of Liberty is. The coaling tower used to sit where the Liberty Science Center is located now.
I am glad that they renovated the old terminal and saved a piece of NJ history.


















A small part of the once massive yard, this picture was taken in 1952 by a CNJ photographer. The main terminal is in the background.









So....if anyone every goes to see Lady Liberty remember what this park used to be at one time and check out the terminal while your there.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> View attachment 14635


That is a rather haunting shot...


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> That is a rather haunting shot...



Because of the World Trade Center Towers?

You think they would have got the Statue of Liberty in it as it is right there.

My Dad always had a boat, I remember when the towers being built.

Every weekend when we went for a cruise, they kept getting higher!
I remember asking him if they ever were going to stop.

To bad we didn't have digital cameras back then.hwell:


----------



## Joe Fullager (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi Ed,

Thanks for your input and ideas, and especially the time to upload some photos. Much appreciated. 

The huge concrete tower looks great, would love to have something like that however finding another 3/4 of these could be incredibly difficult and possibly expensive.

I had'nt actually considered running a "tourist" style steamer, that's a cool idea. It would also mean that if I rigged up the tower to mechanically function by hand rather than electronically I wouldn't have my hand on the layout all the time. Only when the steamer was running. 

What it might also give me is a means to run the small tourist Steamer, perhaps out to see some kind of historic abandoned station or a restored historic station, that housed a few "restored" steamers. This could make a nice small point to point route with a loop at the end returning on the same track.

I have a reasonable sized space under the house were moving into next Saturday, so this little tourist route could easily wander off somewhere along side the unused wall. 

You've sparked something here Ed, I like the way you think.
Cheers for the welcome and your help!

Now if I was modeling this tourist style layout, have you any suggestions of some somewhat interesting or "stand out" American steamers that would make a good tourist attraction ? I should really go and read the several books I collected recently on steam but I'm not a very good reader.. I tend to loose my concentration very quickly.

Thanks again,
Joe


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

There are a bunch you can pick from.

I say the older the better for a scenic RR.

How about something like this with some old wooden coaches on the back?:thumbsup:












Tyco made some.
Change the wood to coal?












I think these would be good for tourists.:thumbsup:




:thumbsup:


----------



## Joe Fullager (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks again Ed!
Sounds like a cool idea. Whether or not I use this actual coal tower for that purpose I'm unsure right now, but im almost certain that I'll use the idea of a tourist steamer!

Am open to hearing any others re converting it to something else too.

- joe


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

big ed said:


> Because of the World Trade Center Towers?


Yes...interesting how that they were the first things I saw...kind of catches me every time I see them in movies and photographs. Saw them when I was a kid...they had just opened...still haven't forgotten that day--or the other.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

shaygetz said:


> Yes...interesting how that they were the first things I saw...kind of catches me every time I see them in movies and photographs. Saw them when I was a kid...they had just opened...still haven't forgotten that day--or the other.



I was in Bayonne NJ. 
As I went over the Newark bay bridge that morning, you get a nice view of the city.

It started out as being a beautiful day, not a cloud in the sky, crystal clear blue sky's. Scenic perfect.

We were all looking at the smoke from the first hit wondering what the heck they had in the buildings to burn like that.

We then found out on the radio that a plane had hit.

Seconds later the second one hit.

Never forget, every time I go over that bridge I look over to where they used to be.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I was on the second day of my vacation....slept in a little, when I got up and walked into the living room, Peter Jennings was talking about a plane that had hit one of the towers. As the camera was on the scene, that's when the second plane hit...been awhile since I used the language that came out of my mouth at that moment...


----------

